# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Dự án C frame dài hơi - Nhờ các bác tư vấn

## katerman

overhaul cty xong em thấy có đống này  :Smile: , em định làm 1 con C frame ăn sắt, 
Ray trượt của em chỉ dài 340mm, em định phay rãnh để nối 2-3 cây lại với nhau có ok không các bác?
Một trục như vậy em quất 4 ray trượt có được không ạ?

----------


## Luyến

nối được bác ơi. đống này là ray con lăn ah?

----------


## biết tuốt

ý bác chủ là phay chỗ bắt ray có gờ để dễ gép hả?

----------


## katerman

Vâng ray con lăn ạ, em xem manual THK thì thấy nối được, để chắc ăn em sẽ phay rãnh dài nối 2 ray lại ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

em cũng nối mà, chưa biết có ổn không a  :Smile: ))))))))))))))

----------


## ppgas

> overhaul cty xong em thấy có đống này , em định làm 1 con C frame ăn sắt, 
> Ray trượt của em chỉ dài 340mm, em định phay rãnh để nối 2-3 cây lại với nhau có ok không các bác?
> Một trục như vậy em quất 4 ray trượt có được không ạ?


Nếu vậy, nên thanh lý rồi mua lại thanh dài nghe chừng hợp lý hơn.

----------

katerman

----------


## Luyến

ray đó là size bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## occutit

Em hỏi rồi, không bán :v

----------

katerman, Luyến

----------


## katerman

Ray 25 bác ạ.

----------


## Luyến

> Ray 25 bác ạ.


bác định làm máy C kích thước bao nhiêu. em o nhà có dư mấy cặp ray cũ, mới bác thích em đổi cho bác lấy vài bộ của bác. em đang tính làm 1 máy tiện lên cần ray của bác tthẳo nhà có đủ ray cũ mới bác thích em đổi cho bác lấy vài bộ của bác. em đang tính làm 1 máy tiện lên cần ray của bác thank

----------

